# Pine Island Sound 3/17/12



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Awesome! I'm going to have to move down there, one of these days...

Pete


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! its a great area to fish, don't usually catch that kind of size (caught about 9 that were 23-27) but once and a while ul get that big hit and harder pull!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats a Nice red!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

PI is where its at! My biggest is 32" as well. Great area to fish.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

You Going to be getting in on the LCEC Tournament coming up? And the fort myers high tournament?


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I won't be in the LCEC tournament but I am one of the people putting the Fort Myers High tournament together so I will be fishing that. I be in the Gheenoe club tournament as well out of Matlacha, April 7th as well.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Also got this nice 6.5 lb tournament red


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice job. I wish I could get out and prefish fir the next tournament. My spots on the Bar have dried up from what my partner's been saying. Really gotta try to find them again before the next tourney or it's gonna be a long day for us. I'm probably going to fish the LCEC tournament this year too


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks James! Now that I am looking at it, I probably will be fishing the LCEC tournament. Seems like a good set-up except i haven't caught a mangrove snapper in about a year lol, just never go for them.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah looks like a good tourney and not to expensive. I haven't fished for snapper in a long time. But I think I can find a decent one. I hear they are big near the Sanibel Causeway, but I'm not gonna run down there for them.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

That it is. Are you going to be in the FMHS tournament? and il look out for snapper. I have a couple of holes with big ones but i need live shrimp for sure!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

No I'm gonna have to pass on that one this year. Just don't have the funds for it. My wife would kill me, lol


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

All my snapper holes are a little drive also lol , No where near my redfish


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

James, if you go with someone else it's only 75$ because it's 150$ per boat  guess I'm just going to have to beat you in the monthly tournament  lol


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I know. And that's a really reasonable fee for a fundraiser tourney. I just can't afford all 3 next month plus fishing expenses. My wife just gave birth to our 2nd child last week... Babies are expensive. Lol

And you already beat me once. Lol. Matlacha is really competitive. Those guys know that area well. Gonna be tough.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Babies are expensive.. Id hate to be my parents and pay for my addiction  you've beaten me once as well do this tournament is going to be the deciding factor lol


----------

